# Ossoli Club Cookbook Candies for Audeo!



## choclatechef (Nov 14, 2004)

Divinity Fudge

1 cup Karo corn syrup, 3/4 cup water, 3 cups sugar, pinch of salt, pinch of cream of tartar.  Boil as for fudge.  Gradually beat in whites of two eggs.  Add flavoring and cup of nuts and fruit.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 14, 2004)

Was that it?

Geez.  Back in the days when people actually knew how to make candy!

Thank you once more, choclatechef!  I am indebted to you at this point!!!


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm sorry Audeo.  I typed them as they were written.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 14, 2004)

I know you did!!!  That's what really makes me chuckle with my grandmother's and great-grandmother's cookbooks...all of them assume the cook knows what they are doing!

I can figure this one out, choclatechef, and I do sincerely appreciate you indulging me once more!  This was really very helpful!

Have I said this before?  You da bomb!!!!!


----------

